# Dwarf Philodendrons



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey All,
I have been trying to find some more types of dwarf philos and I'm not having much luck. I have a bunch of "wendimbe" and it is one of my favorite viv plants, so I hope to be able to find a few more similar types. So far I have found "mini red empress" mentioned, but can't find any for sale. I have also seen "prince of orange" used, but I know it will get big over time...I still may try it though. Anyone had any experience with any other similar types (i.e. clumping not vining) that would be good? Anyone know of a good source for some small philos?
Thanks,
Field


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a few, though all going in new cutting packages. Hit me up in a few months. Alo, check with Chuck.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

im currently cultivating a micro-mini "self heading" undescribed philo, but until i get some more established i wont be offering it. i only have 5 plants at the moment..








james


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

James - that one is in the hobby already.

I keep killing it unfortunately.

s


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

james67 said:


> im currently cultivating a micro-mini "self heading" undescribed philo, but until i get some more established i wont be offering it. i only have 5 plants at the moment..
> james


That one is awesome, good luck with it. Oh yeah...thanks for making me way jealous.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i got it from Al last year. he got it from an exporter in southeast asia (as i remember). i was told that myself and only a handful of others had it.
the leaves end up at about 5 inches long and 1 inch wide, but IME it stays pretty short.

james


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

Found this link with a couple of self-header philos listed, hope this helps your search!

Philodendrons - Self-Heading Types


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Had it for years, james. Bj sells it.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Scott said:


> James - that one is in the hobby already.
> 
> I keep killing it unfortunately.
> 
> s


Gotta keep it wet, Scott.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Had it for years, james. Bj sells it.


i dont doubt it. im just going off what al told me. he said they were trying to export it for use in aquariums. i couldnt find it on the BJ site though.

james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

its not 'wende imbe' though, i know that from talking with al.

james


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

james67 said:


> its not 'wende imbe' though, i know that from talking with al.
> 
> james


It looks more like the mini red empress: Philo Mini Red Empress

But I know very little about plants, so I could be way off.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

sure as hell does! thanks!

like i said i only had the info al gave me and it was at a meeting over a year ago.

when i get a little more of it going i'll send some your way.
just keep pming me so i dont forget 

james


----------

